# Russian diplomat stabbed in Ottawa



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2014)

This looks rather bizarre, and one has to wonder what was going on:


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK



> The OTTAWA CITZEN
> 
> By Meghan Hurley and Shaamini Yogaretnam, OTTAWA CITIZEN
> March 14, 2014 7:32 PM
> ...



Perhaps another Spy Scandal?


----------



## DAA (14 Mar 2014)

Reminded me of the joke about the Russian who could pee vodka, so him and his wife drank every night of the week week until Friday night, when he said "tonight, you drink from the bottle". 

Maybe the other guy didn't want to drink from the bottle which was what caused the fight?      :rofl:


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Mar 2014)

brings new meaning to sleeping with the enemy?  >


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2014)

So far, no mention of USB sticks.....  >


----------



## dapaterson (15 Mar 2014)

Who says Ottawa is boring?


The discovery of a drunk Russian diplomat riddled with stab wounds — and a trail of blood leading to a naked Canadian Forces employee — triggered fears of a national security breach Friday morning in the nation’s capital.

But after authorities delved into the details of the bizarre case, law-enforcement sources and Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird were reassuring the public that espionage was apparently not afoot, even as the Ottawa police continued their investigation Friday night.

Full story at: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Russian+diplomat+found+stabbed+apartment+lobby/9617945/story.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2014)

Holy Quentin Tarantino, Bat Man-ski!


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Mar 2014)

No comment of the DND aspects from CBC. 

Kevin Martin Appears in Court

I can't believe they would let that slip by unmentioned.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Mar 2014)

A Russian diplomat is hacked and slashed by a naked Canadian Forces member in an Ottawa apartment and won't talk to police about the incident.

My guess is this was a love affair gone south and the diplomat in question doesn't want Uncle Vlad hearing about his indiscretions.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2014)

Maybe it was a "politically correct" honey trap, now that would be awkward, using gay sex to entrap a CF member while your country is opposing open gay sexuality.


----------



## MilEME09 (15 Mar 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Maybe it was a "politically correct" honey trap, now that would be awkward, using gay sex to entrap a CF member while your country is opposing open gay sexuality.



If his trade was intel, then maybe he was going under deep cover? my own shameful pun and speculation


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Maybe it was a "politically correct" honey trap, now that would be awkward, using gay sex to entrap a CF member while your country is opposing open gay sexuality.



How about the other way around? It is not within the realm of impossibility. Were we try to turn a Soviet and shit went bad? Things aren't always what they seem.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Mar 2014)

Or, as unreasonable as this may seem, maybe the hoofbeats we are hearing are indicative of the presence of a horse.  Maybe a simple lovers spat?  If neither one is talking, who's to know?  Or care for for that matter?


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2014)

The latest - remember, presumed innocent until proven guilty and all that ....


> A defence department employee accused of stabbing a Russian diplomat shared a tight embrace with his mother and brother moments after being released from the courthouse cellblocks Monday.
> 
> Kevin Martin, 32, who had spent the weekend in jail, then left the courthouse to face a throng of reporters.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (18 Mar 2014)

So, the lesson learned: Don't get drunk and naked with somone you don't know.


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, the lesson learned: Don't get drunk and naked with somone you don't know with a Russian accent.



FTFY.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "We're just glad to see him out," his brother said as the trio walked away.


Excellent double entendre.   ;D


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Excellent double entendre.   ;D



:rofl:


----------

